# If they only had a Brute........



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL is all i can do.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like some fun ridding....for an atv not a tractor.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha that's hilarious only if they made brute tractors they wouldn't of had any problems lol


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

as i look at the first picture this is what was said by the other two tractor drivers after the first one was stuck "ah it'll be no problem i wont get stuck" lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha NICE! :rockn:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

hey dont laff to hard i been there before we worked all dang day to get 1 of 2 brand new case tractors out it was redonkulis


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL... Wonder what they were thinking after they realized they were STUCK. Maybe something like "Oh my god, I am a retard!!!"


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Like ....Yeah I will come pull you out ......OH **** thats bad ......I am gonna try it ...LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

They could write their own song similar to.....

The Chev got stuck and the Ford got stuck
Got the Chev unstuck when the Dodge showed up
But the Dodge got stuck in the tractor rut
Which eventually pulled out the Ford


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha... i have to laugh cause i've been there there a time or two myself, not as fun as it looks. Whats bad about a tractor is you can be going fine then the bottom just fall out from under you and then end up in that situation.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

what where they thinking or did some of them fall a sleep.they dont have 45" boggers with nitrous come on now.:doh:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

looks like some good ridin FOR A BRUTE . but i feel for them I know it probably took all day to get those 3 out.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I Have seen this kinda stuff first hand...


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Brutes don't get stuck ?


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

lol yea the tractor off the side the road in the ditch? what was he trying to do make his own joke. why did the tractor cross the ditch lol?


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

boy - thats a lot of money sitting in them holes...


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

AUbruterider said:


> boy - thats a lot of money sitting in them holes...


At least it's not my money in the hole. I would have died of heart attack.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

kawa650 said:


> Haha... i have to laugh cause i've been there there a time or two myself, not as fun as it looks. Whats bad about a tractor is you can be going fine then the bottom just fall out from under you and then end up in that situation.


 Haha, true story. Been there done that. Driving along just fine and boom, you are sitting on the frame. :nutkick:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Seriously though....how DO you get that many big machines out? It's not like you can throw down a few 2 x 4's


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey lets bring in a bigger tractor...five min go by...opps we all fired tomorrow.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

If they were tryin' to dig a hole, you know what they say... GET SILVERBACKS.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Big D said:


> They could write their own song similar to.....
> 
> The Chev got stuck and the Ford got stuck
> Got the Chev unstuck when the Dodge showed up
> ...


I love that song! :bigok:

Man I would like to have been there when they took that first pic lol.:nutkick::haha:


----------

